# Minestrone di Orecchiette e broccoli



## Dodi (Feb 17, 2008)

This soup is from Puglia in the south of Italy

2 tbsp olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1/3 or 1/4 fresh red chili, seeded and finely chopped
2 drained canned anchovies
1 cup passata (Purée of Tomato)
3 tbsp dry white wine
5 cups vegetable stock
2 cups broccoli florets
3/4 cups dried orecchiette (Orecchiette means little ears in Italian, so this pasta is shaped into a gently undulating little disc that almost cups the sauce with which it is served.)
salt and ground pepper
Pecorino cheese, freshly grated

In a large saucepan heat the oil and add the onion, garlic, chili and anchovies and cook over a low eat, stirring all the time for 6 minutes

Add the passata and wine, with salt and pepper to taste.
Bring to the boil, cover the pan, then cook over a low heat, stirring occasionally, for 12-15 minutes
Pour in the stock then bring to the boil, add the broccoli and simmer for 1 minute.
Add the pasta and bring back to the boil and cook for 7-8 minutes (stirring frequently)
Taste for seasoning . Serve with the cheese.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks Dodi, sounds delicious.


----------

